# hackmeeting 2009

## federico

Ciao a tutti, per chi non lo sapesse è probabile che l'hackmeeting quest'anno sara' a Milano a giugno. Il 19-20-21.

Pensavano i GeCHI di contribuire o partecipare?

Federico

----------

## federico

Ciao, visto che non manca molto, confermo la data. 

Molto probabilmente si terra' a Rho, presso la Fornace. Non e' un dato ancora certo al cento per cento, alternativamente potrebbe essere al Torchiera di Milano. Nel mese dell'hackmeeting ci saranno anche molti incontri preliminari presso le universita'. Consultate il Wiki per tutte le date e per i seminarii che vi saranno anche all'hackit stesso. 

http://www.hackmeeting.org

e

http://www.hackmeeting.org/_wiki

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

in entrambi i casi cerchero' di esserci (almeno sabato e domenica  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

grazie per le info fede! dopo essermi perso quello a Pisa (nonostante fossi a Pisa) cercherò di esserci a questo!!

----------

## federico

Se siete universitarii a milano, consultate sul sito le giornate di warm up, ci sono cose molto interessanti. Se siete di milano, e avete un po' di tempo da dedicare anche alla preparazione dell'evento, il prossimo incontro e' mercoledi sera alla fornace di rho alle 21. Forse potrebbe esserci un install party prima dell'hackit, in quel caso provero' a spingere un po' gentoo che ultimamente ho visto che e' andata un po' in secondo piano, anche tra i favori dei piu' appassionati...

Fede

PS: bella li per chi viene

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> in entrambi i casi cerchero' di esserci (almeno sabato e domenica )

 

Cercherò di fare un salto anche io.... anche se non so se sabato o domenica. 

Nel caso ti faccio uno squillo così mi guidi in quello strano labirinto che è il Nord Ovest di Milano  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

Posso confermare che ufficialmente si terra' presso

Fornace, Via San Martino 20, RHO

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Via+San+Martino,+20017+Rho+Milan,+Lombardy,+Italy&sll=45.518797,9.046469&sspn=0.028686,0.077248&ie=UTF8&ll=45.523337,9.04561&spn=0.014342,0.038624&t=h&z=15

Dunque... abbiamo deciso di farlo a Rho perche' il posto ci e' sembrato piu' adeguato, piu' grande, e posso confermare che e' di gran lunga, tra i posti amici dell'hackmeeting, piu' adeguato all'avvenimento. Confermo la data, che e' 19-20-21 di questo mese.

Ci si arriva tranquillamente con la ferrovia (la via guarda la stazione), oppure passando dalla citta' (andando avanti dal cimitero monumentale) oppure ancora con la tangenziale. Sinceramente ci sono stato una volta sola (la prossima riunione, che ricordo, e' aperta a tutti e' domani sera) e mi sono perso per 20km di tangenziale sbagliata...

Vedro' di capire meglio la strada nei prossimi giorni!

Se non mi sbaglio ce' un po' di posto campeggio, probabilmente venerdi sera ci sara' anche una serata "dj set" aperta a tutti, tanto computer, tanta elettronica, e tanti talk. Per la lista completa delle conferenze:

http://www.hackmeeting.org/_wiki

Sarebbe bello vedere un po' di comunita' gentoo, che anche all'hackit e' spesso poco rappresentata (e' pieno di satanassi debianisti e slackwariani!)

----------

## otaku

Ciao, penso di fare un salto anche io  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

altra cosa, se ci fossero ancora magliette gechi da smazzare, questa potrebbe essere occasione d'oro...

ma ci vuole qualcuno che si faccia lo sbatti!

fede

----------

## oRDeX

Io dovrei riuscire ad esserci domenica (spero).

@federico: ma non c'è una pagina con il programma? o non è delineato in ferrato? giusto per avere un'idea di cosa ci dovesse essere domenica e di cosa invece im perdo   :Razz: 

p.s. paura.anche.no non è raggiungibile!

----------

## federico

www.hackmeeting.org

e in particolare, per i seminarii, 

http://it.hackmeeting.org/seminari

se vieni domenica e' proprio il giorno + sfigato, tieni conto che l'assemblea finale si tiene intorno alle 12-13 , e si fa il punto della situazione tutti assieme. Gia' dalle 12 in poi, e' tutto smontaggio dell'hackmeeting.

Il giorno + caldo e' sabato, mentre venerdi sicuramente ci sara' gente (tra cui io  :Smile:  ) su tutta notte a smanettare...

----------

## oRDeX

la sfiga mi perseguita -.-

----------

## Thanas

Ciao a tutti,

purtroppo avrò difficoltà ad esserci, anche se un hackmeeting a milano non vorrei proprio perdermelo, forse venerdì fino alle 16, ma dubito...

Qualcuno sa se verranno registrati i vari seminari e se, eventuali registrazioni, saranno rese disponibili?

Saluti

un Thanas... che vorrebbe esserci...

----------

## federico

E' probabile che venga fatta almeno una registrazione audio dei seminari, ed e' possibile, se i mezzi ce lo permetteranno, che venga fatto uno streaming live dei seminari! (Non posso dirlo con certezza perche' non me ne sto occupando io).

Se tutto va bene, io e eldios metteremo on line un photo streaming da qualche parte (la classica foto ogni 5 secondi) e vi daro' l'url  :Smile: 

@ordex: ma parti!!

----------

## Thanas

Ok grazie dell'informazione, mi basta anche una registrazione audio ^_^

Ci sono un paio, e anche più, di seminari che proprio non vorrei perdermi, ma sarà davvero difficile esserci  :Sad: 

Saluti

un Thanas... che impegnosamente...

----------

## federico

Ho incontrato anche uno che aveva acquistato una maglietta dei gechi da me e eldios a parma...

La presenza di un po' di gentooniani e' sempre costante!

Urra' per Coda che e' passato un paio di giorni  :Smile: 

----------

